# Logic Pro Environment - No More Dropped Notes



## Justin Miller (Jul 25, 2013)

Put together a template with Logic Pro X and VE PRO using the multiport layer and can playback tons of tracks w/ no issues. Not sure what changed, but now its possible to have up to 16 ports per instance in Logic without any fuss


----------



## asilagy (Jul 25, 2013)

can you post a template with no sounds loaded in?


----------



## Justin Miller (Jul 25, 2013)

that would take all the fun out of trying it yourself


----------



## soundtraktechnoid (Jul 25, 2013)

Justin Miller @ Thu Jul 25 said:


> that would take all the fun out of trying it yourself



+1


----------



## asilagy (Jul 25, 2013)

labeling and setting up outputs is soooo fun.


----------



## Justin Miller (Jul 26, 2013)

I enjoy it


----------

